# Cérémonie des Lascars Macgeneration



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Après les Oscars et les Césars, je vous propose de voter pour décerner les Lascars du forum 2009. :king:

Les vainqueurs seront priés de faire un petit discours de remerciements ("Le forum est une grande famille, etc."). 

Reprenez le modèle ci-dessous, en inscrivant le nom des membres de votre choix dans les catégories de votre choix (n'élisez qu'un seul membre par catégorie, mais ce membre peut figurer dans plusieurs catégories).

_Exemple :_ 
*Lascar du meilleur exemple*
Duschnock : 1 voix

Si dans une catégorie, ce membre s'y trouve déjà, incrémentez le nombre de voix.
_Exemple : _
*Lascar du meilleur exemple*
Duschnock : 2 voix

Vous pouvez créer d'autres catégories, et venir revoter pour les catégories pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas encore voté.

Fin des votes à une date indéterminée. 

Si ce fil avait mieux sa place dans la salle de jeux, désolé, qu'on me donne 30 coups de fouets. :rateau:

------------------------------------------------

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*


*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*


*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*


*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*


*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*


*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*


*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*


*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*


*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*


*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*


*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*


*Lascar du meilleur banni :*


*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2009)

Tu as oublié : _lascar du meilleur_ supermodérateur.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as oublié : _lascar du meilleur_ supermodérateur.



Vos désirs sont des ordres, ô maître. 


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*


*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*


*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*


*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*


*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*


*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok : 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh : 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*


*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*


*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*


*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*


*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*


*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*


*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*


*Lascar du meilleur banni :*


*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*




Bon, sinon, si ces catégories ne vous inspirent pas, vous n'êtes pas obligés de voter pour toutes, et vous pouvez en créer d'autres.


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as oublié : _lascar du meilleur_ supermodérateur.



Gaffe tout de même, tu serais capable de ne même pas le gagner


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Tenez, c'était il y a six ans C'est cadeau. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*


*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*


*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*


*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*


*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*


*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*


*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*


*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*


*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*


*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*


*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*


*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*


*Lascar du meilleur banni :*


*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tenez, c'était il y a six ans C'est cadeau.



Oups... :rose: 

Bon, ben, rendons le lascar à César. 


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*


*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*


*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*


*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*


*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*


*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*


*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*


*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*


*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*


*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*


*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*


*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*


*Lascar du meilleur banni :*


*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*


*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*


*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*


*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*


*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*


*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*


*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*


*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*


*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*


*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*


*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*


*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*


*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*


*Lascar du meilleur banni :*


*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> *Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
> 
> - Lemmy = 1 voix



Pas sûr qu'il pourra venir chercher son trophée, lui...


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pas sûr qu'il pourra venir chercher son trophée, lui...



Il viendra, seulement si c'est WebO qui lui remet dans la gueule


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il viendra, seulement si c'est WebO qui lui remet dans la gueule



Ou Alèm ?...  :love:


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un se dévoue pour faire une liste de nominés qu'on se contenterait de voter pour après ?

J'ai la flemme de chercher :sleep:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Pour faire avance le schmilblick...


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*


*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 1 voix :love:

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*


*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*


*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*


*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*


*Lascar du meilleur banni :*


*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*


*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- Docevil = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 1 voix :love:

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- Docevil = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix
- Soupermoquette = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 1 voix 
- Tirhum ) 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
-


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :
Mado :love: (ça lui fera plaisir  )


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

j'ai toujours aucune nomination, pourtant la catégorie semble évidente


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour faire avance le schmilblick...
> 
> En rouge mes votes.
> 
> ...



C'est pour moi une honte d'apparaitre aux cotés de Lemmy.
Vu qu'il n'existe plus, je propose qu'on l'enlève...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

*Merci d'enlever les quotes dans vos votes, sinon, on ne peut pas les reprendre en citation.
*

Bon, je récapitule :

_Edit : attendez, c'est déjà le bordel_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

Bon, voilà la liste mise à jour. 

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix 
- HUman fly = 1 voix.... j'l'aime pas da silva...

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix :love:

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:
- Human Fly = 1 voix... j'l'aime pas cette suceuse de da silva...


*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 1 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix
- Soupermoquette = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 1 voix 
- Tirhum ) 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 1 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours aucune nomination, pourtant la catégorie semble évidente


Meilleur espoir féminin ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix 
- HUman fly = 1 voix.... j'l'aime pas da silva...

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix :love:

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*


*Lascar du meilleur admin :*


*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:
- Human Fly = 1 voix... j'l'aime pas cette suceuse de da silva...


*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 1 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses :*


*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix
- Soupermoquette = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 1 voix 
- Tirhum ) 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 1 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 1 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix (qui en 1 message aura également réussi à se faire bannir de chez logicielmac)

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab (Mais je sais pas combien de temps ça dure l'espoir )

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix 
- HUman fly = 1 voix.... j'l'aime pas da silva...
- *Pascalformac* = 1 voix (je milite pour mon favori)

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix :love:
- *Pascalformac* = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix siffle: )

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:
- Human Fly = 2 voix... j'l'aime pas cette suceuse de da silva...

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix (c'est pas interdit que je sache !!)

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- *Pascalformac* = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 1 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" =1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 1 voix 
- Tirhum = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 1 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix (qui en 1 message aura également réussi à se faire bannir de chez logicielmac)
- Golf = 1 voix (Comment ça, l'est pas banni ?)

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

*Edit par Atlante, voir plus bas*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Il aurait mieux valu repartir du mien&#8230; Désolé


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Atlante, peux-tu revoter en reprenant le post le plus récent de BackCat ? 

Pour mieux voir vos votes, mettez-les en couleur, le prochain enlève les balises de couleur et met les siennes, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab (Mais je sais pas combien de temps ça dure l'espoir )

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-PascalTTH *=* 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix 
- HUman fly = 1 voix.... j'l'aime pas da silva...
-Pascalformac = 1 voix (je milite pour mon favori&#8230

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix :love:
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
-Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix siffle: )

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 1 voix (comment ça, l'est pas modo ?)

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:
- Human Fly = 2 voix... j'l'aime pas cette suceuse de da silva...

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix (c'est pas interdit que je sache !!)

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac *=* 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 2 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" =1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
-Pascalformac= 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 1 voix 
- Tirhum = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 1 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix (qui en 1 message aura également réussi à se faire bannir de chez logicielmac)
- Golf = 1 voix (Comment ça, l'est pas banni ?)
-Shenmue= 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix

*Voilà, également éviter de mettre votre propre vote en GRAS + Couleur, soit l'un soit l'autre, mais sinon c'est trop long et chiant à enlever pour les suivants.  Si vous votez pour quelqu'un dont le nom est déjà inscrit, ajoutez simplement une voix et laissez le en rouge. Si il y a des erreur ou qu'un message ne prend pas en compte le vote d'un membre précédent, que quelqu'un se charge de poster une màj.
Pour tout les futurs votant, le dernier post fait foi. 
*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Meilleur espoir féminin ?





> *Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 4 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 3 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 3 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 1 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 2 voix 
- Tirhum = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix

*Voilà, également éviter de mettre votre propre vote en GRAS + Couleur, soit l'un soit l'autre, mais sinon c'est trop long et chiant à enlever pour les suivants.  Si vous votez pour quelqu'un dont le nom est déjà inscrit, ajoutez simplement une voix et laissez le en rouge. Si il y a des erreur ou qu'un message ne prend pas en compte le vote d'un membre précédent, que quelqu'un se charge de poster une màj.
Pour tout les futurs votant, le dernier post fait foi. 
*


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 4 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 3 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 4 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix

*Voilà, également éviter de mettre votre propre vote en GRAS + Couleur, soit l'un soit l'autre, mais sinon c'est trop long et chiant à enlever pour les suivants.  Si vous votez pour quelqu'un dont le nom est déjà inscrit, ajoutez simplement une voix et laissez le en rouge. Si il y a des erreur ou qu'un message ne prend pas en compte le vote d'un membre précédent, que quelqu'un se charge de poster une màj.
Pour tout les futurs votant, le dernier post fait foi. 
*


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 5 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 3 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 4voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix

*Voilà, également éviter de mettre votre propre vote en GRAS + Couleur, soit l'un soit l'autre, mais sinon c'est trop long et chiant à enlever pour les suivants.  Si vous votez pour quelqu'un dont le nom est déjà inscrit, ajoutez simplement une voix et laissez le en rouge. Si il y a des erreur ou qu'un message ne prend pas en compte le vote d'un membre précédent, que quelqu'un se charge de poster une màj.
Pour tout les futurs votant, le dernier post fait foi. 
*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 5 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 5voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 5 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 3 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 5 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 4 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix

*Voilà, également éviter de mettre votre propre vote en GRAS + Couleur, soit l'un soit l'autre, mais sinon c'est trop long et chiant à enlever pour les suivants.  Si vous votez pour quelqu'un dont le nom est déjà inscrit, ajoutez simplement une voix et laissez le en rouge. Si il y a des erreur ou qu'un message ne prend pas en compte le vote d'un membre précédent, que quelqu'un se charge de poster une màj.
Pour tout les futurs votant, le dernier post fait foi. 
*


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 5 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 5voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2[ voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

ta oublier ma voix que corentin me donne 


*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 5 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 2 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 5voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2[ voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ta oublier ma voix que corentin me donne



J'ai pas oublié, j'ai juste pris trop de temps pour poster...

Voici les rectifs avec les votes de C0rentin.

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 2 voix
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 5 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 5voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 4 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2[ voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix
- khyu 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 3 voix
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 6 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 3 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix
- bompi 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Absention = 1 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix
- DocEvil 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 5 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 3 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 4 voix 
- grug 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 2[ voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 1 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

Vue que chaque personne ne vote que dans 3 ou 4 catégorie à la fois, et qu'il n'y a pas de contrôle possible sur l'identité des votant, il serait bon pour chaque membre d'essayer au maximum de ne pas modifier le classement de la même catégorie deux fois en moins de deux pages. Bref sans faire de règle contraignante aucune, que tout le monde reste méfiant envers les possibles multi vote (ou style je passe par là et je met Duschnock + 555). Egalement je pense que si ce message dure dans le temps, il ne devrait pas y avoir de raiosn de ne pas pouvoir inscrire deux noms dans la même catégorie. Simplement, évitons de le faire dans le même message ou dans la même page...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> ...il n'y a pas de contrôle possible sur l'identité des votant, il serait bon pour chaque membre d'essayer au maximum de ne pas modifier le classement de la même catégorie deux fois en moins de deux pages.... Simplement, évitons de le faire dans le même message ou dans la même page...










  :sleep:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Vu qu'il n'y a pas un enjeu capital dans les votes, je pense que chacun fera preuve d'honnêteté... ou pas, mais tant pis, c'est pas non plus l'élection de Miss MacGe. 

Par contre, l'idée de ce fil est d'être à durée limitée, sinon, ça va virer au n'importe quoi.
Je suggère donc que chaque votant s'en tienne à 1 vote maxi par catégorie.

Donc, disons que la clôture des votes pourrait avoir lieu d'ici une semaine, ça vous va ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix
- khyu 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
 - Mado = 3 voix
- Dool = 1 voiE voire plus si affinités 
 - macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 4 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 7 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix
- bompi 1 voix

 *Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :
*- BackCat = 1 voix 
*
Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Fredintosh = 1 voix
- Human Fly = 2 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 5 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix
- DocEvil 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- renneman = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 6 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 2 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 5 voix 
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 3 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 2 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix

Qu'est-ce qui raconte, le poisson? Quelle faute d'orthographe??????


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Bon, l'autodérision, ça va 5 minutes, mais j'en ai marre de voir mon nom dans la catégorie des lèche-bottes. 
Comme c'est moi qui m'y étais mis pour déconner, je dé-vote pour moi. :style:


*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix
- khyu 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 3 voix
- Dool = 1 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 4 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 7 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix
- bompi 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 2 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix[

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 5 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix
- DocEvil 1 voix
- Toys = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- renneman = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 6 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 2 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 5 voix 
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Foguenne = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 3 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 2 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix
- khyu 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 3 voix
- Dool = 1 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 4 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 7 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix
- bompi 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 2 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- fredintosh = 1 voix :rateau:

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 5 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix
- DocEvil 1 voix
- Toys = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- renneman = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 6 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 2 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 5 voix 
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Foguenne = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 3 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 2 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

Salaud de JP ! 

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 2 voix
- khyu 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 3 voix
- Dool = 1 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 4 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 7 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix
- bompi 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 2 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- fredintosh = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 5 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix
- DocEvil 1 voix
- Toys = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- renneman = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 6 voix
- WebO = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy = 2 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 1 voix
- Odré = 2 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 5 voix 
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Foguenne = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 2 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 3 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 2 voix.
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Vu qu'il n'y a pas un enjeu capital dans les votes, je pense que chacun fera preuve d'honnêteté... ou pas, mais tant pis, c'est pas non plus l'élection de Miss MacGe.
> 
> Par contre, l'idée de ce fil est d'être à durée limitée, sinon, ça va virer au n'importe quoi.
> Je suggère donc que chaque votant s'en tienne à 1 vote maxi par catégorie.
> ...


C'est ton fil, tu te démmerde!! 
Après y'en a pour dire que je fais la Police. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Les gagnants auront droit à une statuette et tout et tout ? .


----------



## fredintosh (27 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les gagnants auront droit à une statuette et tout et tout ? .


:style:

Mais bieeeeeeeen sûûûûûûr...  




Je vais de ce pas me les procurer près de chez moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 3 voix
- Rizoto = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 2 voix
- khyu 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 3 voix
- Dool = 1 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 4 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 4 voix
-  PascalTTH = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 1 voix
- HUman fly = 1 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 7 voix
- Bassman = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 5 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- Webolivier = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 2oix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 2 voix
- Macinside = 1 voix
- Grug = 1 voix
- bompi 1 voix
- Fab'Fab = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 3 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 2 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- fredintosh = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 1 voix
- Patochman = 5 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 1 voix
- BackCat = 1 voix
- Macinside 1 voix
- DocEvil 2 voix
- Toys = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 1 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 3 voix
- Pascalformac = 1 voix
- renneman = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 6 voix
- WebO = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 2 voix
- Sonnyboy = 2 voix
- Backcat = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 2 voix
- Soupermoquette = 5 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 2 voix
- Odré = 2 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 3 voix 
- Tirhum = 6 voix 
- Grug = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 1 voix
- Alèm = 1 voix
- bcommeberenice = 1 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Foguenne = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 1 voix
- Patochman = 3 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 3 voix
- LolYangccool = 1 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- Shenmue= 1 voix
- estomak= 3 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 2 voix.
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- Camisol = 2 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (27 Avril 2009)

> POUR VOTER :
> 1. Citez le post le plus récent.
> 2. Enlevez les quotes.
> *3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
> ...






:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 3 voix
- khyu 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 4 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 5 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 2 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 2 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 2 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.
- Jpmiss 1 voix
- BackCat = 2 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 2 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 3 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 2 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 2 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 7 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' fab" = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 3 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 7 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 4 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 4 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
> - PonkHead = 4 voix
> - Tirhum = 7 voix
> - Grug = 2 voix


 
C'est totalement honteux !!!
Que fait mon fan-club ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est totalement honteux !!!
> Que fait mon fan-club ???



suicide collectif, suite à tes dernières oeuvres


----------



## fredintosh (27 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> L'école des Fans


Mais quel chieur ce JP ! 

(dire que j'ai voté pour lui dans la catégorie des meilleures vannes... et que je ne le regrette même pas, non non )


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est totalement honteux !!!
> Que fait mon fan-club ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2009)

Grug, je trouve que tu dessine vachement mieux les altères que tirhum et pourtant il s'y connaît en corps musclés...


----------



## Nobody (27 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Grug, je trouve que tu dessine vachement mieux les altères que tirhum et pourtant il s'y connaît en corps musclés...



Ouais... Ses dessins lui font tellement d'effets à lui-même qu'il a bavé dessus...


----------



## havez (27 Avril 2009)

Les newbies ont-ils le droit de voter?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

havez a dit:


> Les newbies ont-ils le droit de voter?:rose:


Oui, mais ils doivent faire très attention.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2009)

Burdel, me mettre dans la catégorie "Hors-sujet", c'est vache. 


Il paraît que Bassman a réinventé le répondeur de MacG, c'est vrai? Quelle manque d'originalité.


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Grug, je trouve que tu dessine vachement mieux les altères que tirhum et pourtant il s'y connaît en corps musclés...


Monsieur... Cunnard !...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Avril 2009)

Grug aiment les blondes à gros seins.
Le même mauvais goût que patoch.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il paraît que Bassman a réinventé le répondeur de MacG, c'est vrai ? Quelle manque d'originalité.


Peut-être, mais c'est un pote, alors je préfère lui laisser croire que c'est son idée.


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 3 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 5 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 6 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 2 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 2 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 2 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 2 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 2 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 2 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 8 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 3 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 8 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 4 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Avril 2009)

Merde faut que je vote pour moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 6voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 6 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 2 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 9 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 5 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 3 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 9 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2009)

3 voix !? En tête du classement modos !?! :afraid:


Ca doit être l'effet de la "méthode Chirac" : on met pas les pieds dans le forum pendant 4 mois, et hop, on se retrouve en tête des sondages 


Edith : ah ben voila, grâce à jojo, mackie me rattrape, tout va bien, je suis rassuré...

(ou pas)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7 [/FONT]voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 7 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 3 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 10 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 5 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2009)

C'est fou que je ne sois pas mieux représenté quand même. :mouais:


C'est truqué vot'truc moi je dis.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est fou que je ne sois pas mieux représenté quand même. :mouais:
> 
> 
> C'est truqué vot'truc moi je dis.


Ben si jpeux faire plaisir à mon prochain 


*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7 [/FONT]voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix
 
*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  7 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok =  4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil =  2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 =  3 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  10 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 5 voix
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix
 
*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head =  4 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy =  3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7 [/FONT]voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix
 
*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  7 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok =  4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil =  2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 =  3 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  10 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 5 voix
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix
 
*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head =  4 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy =  3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix


*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du Bar :
* - aCLR = 1 voix.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2009)

Rigole, il est vrai que j'avais préparé le concours pour être miss macgé, fut un temps. 






EDIT : ah flute, si la panthère passe sont temps à me griller, plus personne ne va rien comprendre.


----------



## Nobody (28 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : ah flute, si la panthère passe sont temps à me griller, plus personne ne va rien comprendre.



Bah, ce sera comme d'hab'.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Avril 2009)

T'inquiète j'y tiens à ta représentation *

POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7 [/FONT]voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix
 
*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  7 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok =  4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil =  2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 =  3 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  10 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 5 voix
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix
 
*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head =  4 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.
-bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy =  3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix

*  Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du Bar :
*- aCLR = 1 voix.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


 N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
 *


 *Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 4 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7 [/FONT]voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
 -bobbynountchak = 1 voix
  
*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  7 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  8 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok =  4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil =  2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 2 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 =  3 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  4 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  10 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 5 voix
 -bobbynountchak = 1 voix
  
*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head =  4 voix
- Soupermoquette = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 3 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.
 -bobbynountchak = 1 voix

 *Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 5 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy =  3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 2 voix

* Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du Bar :
 *- aCLR = 1 voix.


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 5 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]7 [/FONT]voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 8 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 1 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 1 voix 
*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 3 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 4 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 5 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 11 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 6 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 3 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 3 voix

------------------------
@tibo : tu as pris le même post que moi (iduck) sans mettre de rouge sur tes votes
Ca fout tout par terre 

Allo, le service après-vente ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2009)

Le dernier que j'ai cité est celui d'Altante et avant lui celui d'iDuck auquel, je précise, j'ai ajouté une catégorie que tu n'as pas cité... Relis les posts précédents.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2009)

Et voilà c'est la merde.


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2009)

Au moins ça manquera pas de vainqueurs 
Et s'il y en a encore sans médaille, on pourra créer le lascar du non nominé


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Au moins ça manquera pas de vainqueurs
> Et s'il y en a encore sans médaille, on pourra créer le lascar du non nominé


Et ben voilà...
Tryphon qui s'la ramène !...
Ça va être encore plus la merde !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et voilà c'est la merde.



Je ne le te fais pas dire  Il me manquerait plus que Jipé poste...


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2009)

Yaka demander à Ponk de nous pondre une règle aux petits oignons pour le décompte final


----------



## fredintosh (28 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est fou que je ne sois pas mieux représenté quand même. :mouais:


Si tu veux, je peux rajouter une catégorie "meilleur boulet". :rateau:  




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le dernier que j'ai cité est celui d'Altante et avant lui celui d'iDuck auquel, je précise, j'ai ajouté une catégorie que tu n'as pas cité... Relis les posts précédents.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et voilà c'est la merde.



Bon, je vais essayer de tirer ça au clair et je mets à jour si nécessaire. :mouais: :sleep:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne le te fais pas dire  Il me manquerait plus que Jipé poste...


Ah non, ça suffit, hein !   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

Non mais put1, qu'est-ce que vous avez foutu comme bordel avec les balises ?! 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

Bon, normalement, c'est à jour. Fesez pas les cons, maintenant ! 



*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 5 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 8 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 1 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 3 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 4 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 5 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 11 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 6 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 3 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 3 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 1 voix


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2009)

J'lirai quand on votera pour moi !

Amateurs !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 5 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 3 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 8 voix
-  PascalTTH = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 1 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 2 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 1 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 3 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 4 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 5 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 11 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 6 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 10 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 3 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 2 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 3 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:* (nouvelle catégorie)
-Jugnin = 1 voix


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2009)

@jugnin

Tu peux viendre, sais-tu, une fois 



fredintosh a dit:


> *Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
> - JPMiss = 4 voix
> - Pascal 77 = 2 voix
> - PonkHead = 3 voix
> ...



(edit : le fred t'a même fait une catégorie pour toi tout seul, veinard !)


----------



## fredintosh (28 Avril 2009)

Bon, je propose que la cérémonie des Lascars ait lieu dimanche soir prochain.

Il vous reste donc 5 jours pour pourrir ce fil voter pour votre lascar préféré (ou pas).




Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux viendre, sais-tu, une fois
> (edit : le fred t'a même fait une catégorie pour toi tout seul, veinard !)


C'est pas moi, c'est Atlante qui l'a fait.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 6 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside 4 voix
- khyu 4 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak 1 voix
- Melounette = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 8 voix
-  PascalTTH = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 2 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 1 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 3 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside 2 voix
- DocEvil 4 voix
- Toys = 3 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 12 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 7 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue= 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 3 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:* (nouvelle catégorie)
-Jugnin = 1 voix


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Oups pardon j'avais pas vu pour la date ...

Milles excuses cher Fredintosh.

J'ajoute mes 3 votes finaux et j'ai un peu remanier le petit foutoir qu'il y avait .

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 4 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 8 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 2 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 1 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 4 voix
- Abstention = 3 voix 


*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 3 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Toys = 3 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 6 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 12 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 7 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak = 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 3 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:* (nouvelle catégorie)
- Jugnin = 1 voix


----------



## Chang (29 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 2 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 6 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Toys = 4 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 12 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 8 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:* (nouvelle catégorie)
-Jugnin = 1 voix


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Enlevez les balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 6 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Toys = 4 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 12 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 8 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:* 
-Jugnin = 1 voix


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 6 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Toys = 4 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 12 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 8 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:* 
-Jugnin = 2 voix


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2009)

_tiens ?! _


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 7voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 9 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 6 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 7 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Toys = 4 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 2 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 12 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 8 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 3 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 4 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 3 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:* 
-Jugnin = 2 voix


----------



## fredintosh (29 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _tiens ?! _



quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _tiens ?! _



Tiens, tiens, t'auras du boudin


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
> - Mado = 7voix
> - Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités
> - macinside = 5 voix
> ...



Je ne te savais pas vénal à ce point  
j'ai reçu le même mais suis incorruptible


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Avril 2009)

Je n'ai jamais fait le moindre hors sujet.

Seuls ceux qui croient pouvoir me répondre pratiquent le hors sujet.

Enlevez moi de ça, ou je pourris le sujet comme vous ne l'avez jamais vu faire par patoch...


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
*


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- HUman fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix 

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 10 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 6 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 2 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 5 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 3 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 3 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 13 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 9 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 4 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 4 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-= 2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 5 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 3 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:* 
-Jugnin = 3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (29 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Enlevez moi de ça, ou je pourris le sujet comme vous ne l'avez jamais vu faire par patoch...



Là, j'peux rien faire, faut voir avec le SAV, Monsieur.


----------



## benjamin (30 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
 *


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  14 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les gagnants auront droit à une statuette et tout et tout ? .





fredintosh a dit:


> :style:
> 
> Mais bieeeeeeeen sûûûûûûr...




Bon j'ai lancé une recherche pour ça.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon j'ai lancé une recherche pour ça.



Bonne idée, j'avais justement pensé à toi pour faire les statuettes.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bonne idée, j'avais justement pensé à toi pour faire les statuettes.





Chut ! Laisse les croire qu'ils jouent pour voir une de leurs images offerte aux lascarisés. Je te prépare un trophée en secret


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
 *


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  14 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Mouarf ! Là, pour le coup, tu mérites 15 voix d'un seul coup pour le lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes  Honteux !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> *Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
> - L'écrieur =  9 voix
> - PascalTTH = 3 voix
> - Camisol = 1 voix
> - rezba = 1 voix




Putin, de la concurrence dans ma catégorie maitre.

VOTEZ UTILE !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

Toute façons, Benjamin il vote avec ses pieds c'est pas possib' autrement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Non non, il vote très bien.


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Toute façons, Benjamin il vote avec ses pieds c'est pas possib' autrement.



Ah ouais, il déménage pour payer moins d'impôts locaux ? J'vois pas bien le rapport.

'tain, j'aurais jamais cru la faire, c'te vanne. Elle est pourrave, hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, il déménage pour payer moins d'impôts locaux ? J'vois pas bien le rapport.
> 
> 'tain, j'aurais jamais cru la faire, c'te vanne. Elle est pourrave, hein ?


*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
 *


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

 *Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  14 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Putin, de la concurrence dans ma catégorie maitre.



Ça sent la magouille et le bourrage des urnes


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça sent la magouille et le bourrage des urnes



La fraude à la chaussette ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
 *


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG  = 1 voix
 
*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

 *Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  14 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :
*- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 1 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
 - Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") = 1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (30 Avril 2009)

Hum... 


TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
> - Nitiel = 2 voix
> - BackCat = 3 voix
> - Macinside = 2 voix
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2009)

Corrigé


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

*POUR VOTER :
1. Citez le post le plus récent.
2. Enlevez les quotes.
3. Changer l'identifiant couleur (black ou red) des balises de couleur du posteur précédent.
4. Ajoutez vos votes en les mettant en couleur, sinon ça donne pas envie de vous lire, à moins d'aimer passer 3 heures à comparer avec le post précédent, et en cas de votes simultanés, c'est le foutoir.
5. Merci ! 


N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ajouter des catégories si vous le souhaitez. 
 *


*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG  = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = [/COLOR]6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

 *Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  7 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  14 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 1 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") = 1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
-TibomonG4 = 1 voix


----------



## benjamin (1 Mai 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Toute façons, Benjamin il vote avec ses pieds c'est pas possib' autrement.



Tu passeras prendre ton chèque à la paie, mon chéri. J'ai aussi prévu des tickets resto. :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Mai 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

 *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  9 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG  = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = [/COLOR]6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  15 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :* 
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 1 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") = 1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
-TibomonG4 = 1 voix[/QUOTE]


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mai 2009)

Attention, attention, il vous reste 24 heures pour compléter vos votes !

*Cérémonie de remise des Lascars prévue dimanche soir après 20h. :style:*


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  7 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab =  3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 6 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

 *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado =  8 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix 
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur =  9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur =  3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil =  11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix
- Essai  = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman =  9 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard =  3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom =  3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak =  2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 2 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat =  3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly =  4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 1 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel =  2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 2 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG  = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = [/COLOR]6 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss =  6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 3 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 =  8 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin =  15 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' =  3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 10 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy =  3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead =  4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 1 voix 
- tomtom = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly-=  2 voix
- Alèm = 2 voix 
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix


*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé =  2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix.

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour =  5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 1 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR =  2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 1 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") = 1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
-TibomonG4 = 1 voix


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mai 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  8 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 1 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 4 voix
- khyu = 7 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 9 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 2 voix 
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 11 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix
- Essai  = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- Webolivier = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 3 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix
- alèm = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 2 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Human Fly = 4 voix
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak =1 voix 
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 8 voix.
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 7 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 4 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 16 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 11 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix
- daffyb = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 5 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 11 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 2 voix 
- tomtom =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly =  2 voix
- Alèm = 3 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 3 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix
- julrou 15 = 1 voix 

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 5 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 2 voix 

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix
- PATOCHMAN = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 1 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") =1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
-TibomonG4 =1 voix


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  8 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 2 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 5 voix
- khyu = 7 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 10 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 3 voix 
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- CouleurSud = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 12 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix
- Essai  = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- WebOliver = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 1 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 3 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix
- alèm = 1 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 7 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Julrou15 = 5 voix
- Human Fly = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak =1 voix 
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 9 voix
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 4 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 8 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 4 voix
- Jugnin = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 9 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 17 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 11 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix
- divoli = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix
- daffyb = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 5 voix
- SMG = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 12 voix 
- Grug = 4 voix
- Prasath = 2 voix
- tomtom =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly =  2 voix
- Alèm = 3 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 2 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix
- julrou 15 = 1 voix 
- melaure = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 6 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 6 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 4 voix.
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 2 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix
- PATOCHMAN = 1 voix
- DocEvil = 1 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  3 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 1 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 1 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") =1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
-TibomonG4 =1 voix


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

J'ai payé personne je vous le jure :rateau: .


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai payé personne je vous le jure :rateau: .



Tu as payé de ta personne, tu veux dire.


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2009)

P'tain encore un fil d'auto-suceur... 

Tiens m'en vais m'en taper une petite moi.
slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp slurp


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Clôture des votes à 19h30. :afraid:

Remise des Lascars ce soir à partir de 20h30. 

aCLR a concocté aux gagnants un zoli trophée... :love:

A + !


----------



## giga64 (3 Mai 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  9 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 2 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 5 voix
- khyu = 7 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 10 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix
- Lamégère = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 3 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- CouleurSud = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 13 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix
- Essai  = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- WebOliver = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 2 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 3 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix
- alèm = 2 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 8 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Julrou15 = 6 voix
- Human Fly = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak =1 voix 
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 9 voix
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 4 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG = 1 voix
- DrFatalis = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 9 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 5 voix
- Jugnin = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 18 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 11 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix
- divoli = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix
- daffyb = 1 voix
- Moonwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 5 voix
- SMG = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 12 voix
- Grug = 5 voix
- Prasath = 2 voix
- tomtom =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly =  2 voix
- Alèm = 3 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix
- Aladisse = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 3 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix
- julrou 15 = 1 voix 
- melaure = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 6 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 7 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 5 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 2 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix
- PATOCHMAN = 1 voix
- DocEvil = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  4 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 2 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 2 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") =1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
- TibomonG4 =1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix (pour l'ensemble de sa carrière)

*Lascar spécial "Ils nous ont quittés cette année"*
- LHO = 1 voix


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2009)

Bon, allez. 

Un dépannage gratos à ceux qui votent pour moi.


----------



## giga64 (3 Mai 2009)

Désolé, j'ai déjà voté pour les vannes pourries 

Edit : Ouais, bof, en fait elle est un peu faible celle-là.
C'est moi qui risque de m'y retrouver dans cette catégorie :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (3 Mai 2009)

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool =  10 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 2 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 5 voix
- khyu = 8 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 10 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix
- Lamégère = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 4 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 3 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- CouleurSud = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 13 voix
- Bassman = 4 voix
- Essai  = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- WebOliver = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 2 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 4 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 3 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix
- Pascal77 = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix
- alèm = 2 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 8 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Julrou15 = 6 voix
- Human Fly = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak =1 voix 
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 9 voix
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 3 voix
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 4 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG = 1 voix
- DrFatalis = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 9 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
 - Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 5 voix
- Jugnin = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 19 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 11 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix
- divoli = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 4 voix
- daffyb = 1 voix
- Moonwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 5 voix
- SMG = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 13 voix
- Grug = 5 voix
- Prasath = 2 voix
- tomtom =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly =  2 voix
- Alèm = 3 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 5 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix
- Aladisse = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 3 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix
- julrou 15 = 1 voix 
- melaure = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 6 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 8 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 5 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 2 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix
- PATOCHMAN = 1 voix
- DocEvil = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin =  4 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 3 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 2 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") =1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
- TibomonG4 =1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix (pour l'ensemble de sa carrière)

*Lascar spécial "Ils nous ont quittés cette année"*
- LHO = 1 voix
- antoine59 = 1 voix


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Les votes sont clos. 


Merci à tous les votants et à tout à l'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Je tiens déjà à exprimer toute mon émotion : je n'étais candidat à rien et je l'ai obtenu !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Rendez-vous ce soir à 20h30 pour la remise des Lascars MacGeneration 2009




​

* Image gentiment trouvée pour l'occasion par nos amis du fil Et avec Google...


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2009)

> *Lascar spécial "Ils nous ont quittés cette année"*



Il faudrait peut-être changer l'intitulé, on pourrait croire qu'ils sont décédés... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Zut, il va falloir que je j'enlève les doigts de mon nez, que je m'habille correctement et que je me rase Dûr pour un dimanche soir


----------



## giga64 (3 Mai 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Il faudrait peut-être changer l'intitulé, on pourrait croire qu'ils sont décédés... :rateau:


Humpfff..... 'ai bien fait d'te mettre un point en tant que râleur toi


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2009)

Je viens de découvrir le fil (merci fredintosh ) et ma nomination dans le cadre de bons modos :rose:

Je n'ai pu voter hélas mais le cur y est pour certains :love:

Bonne cérémonie, que je vais suivre si possible


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Chers MacGéens, bienvenue à la cérémonie des Lascars MacGeneration 2009 !








La remise des Lascars va débuter dans quelques minutes...
(pas fini de dîner... :rose

J'en profite pour vous laisser admirer le trophée réalisé tout spécialement par aCLR.  ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Zut, j'ai déjà bouffé tous mes pop-corn


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Mai 2009)

Allez Allez...... :love:


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2009)

Bon, elle est finie la pub ?


*
commencez !*​


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*

LolYangccool
Rizoto
SMG
macinside
​


Et le vainqueur est :

*LolYangccool*






​
On me signale à l'oreillette qu'il est retenu à l'extérieur de la salle... 

Quelqu'un peut récupérer son trophée ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Stook, ils t'ont tous oublié


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> On me signale à l'oreillette qu'il est retenu à l'extérieur de la salle...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut récupérer son trophée ?



Ses parents passeront le chercher


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*

Fab'Fab
macinside
khyu
bobbynountchak
Amok
​


Et le vainqueur est :

*Khyu*









​


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le vainqueur est :
> 
> *Khyu*
> 
> ...



Yahou, yahou, yahou !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Je demande une vérification des attributs masculins.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Bien entendu, ceux qui ne peuvent rechercher leur trophée ce soir sont invités à venir faire un petit discours de remerciement dès que possible...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il y a encore de l'espoir


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bien entendu, ceux qui ne peuvent rechercher leur trophée ce soir sont invités à venir faire un petit discours de remerciement dès que possible...


Mon discours est prêt.


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mon discours est prêt.



La pommade pour les admins et modos aussi alors je suppose


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*

Mado
Dool
macinside
bobbynountchak
Melounette
Tucpascquic
maiwen
MarieStockolm
Lamégère
​
pfiu, y a de la concurrence...



Et la gagnante est :

*Mado*









​


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2009)

Bien méritée


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
> 
> Mado
> ...



Le rêve de toute une vie pour Bobby vient de s'effondrer


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar  des posts les plus intéressants :*

L'écrieur
pascalTTH
Camisol
rezba
Unizu Carn
​


Et le gagnant est :

*L'écrieur*









​


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le rêve de toute une vie pour Bobby vient de s'effondrer



Mackie avait pourtant fière allure en hôtesse de l'air :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Je me suis blessé au petit doigt, j'aurai du mal à répondre, je tape d'une main.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar  des posts les plus intéressants :*
> 
> L'écrieur
> ...




Il n'a pas fini d'en débattre avec lui-même


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*

L'écrieur
Human-Fly
Pascalformac
Julrou 15
CouleurSud
​


Et le gagnant est :

*Pascalformac*






​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Oh putain qu'il est merité celui-là !!! Enfin la masse a vu clairement...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet  :*

DocEvil
Bassman
Essai
​
Là, y a tout de suite moins de monde dans les nommés...



Et le gagnant est :

*DocEvil*









​
Standing ovation, please.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh putain qu'il est merité celui-là !!! Enfin la masse a vu clairement...


T'es con, j'ai cru que j'avais gagné un truc ! 

EDIT : Ah ben, oui&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2009)

@ BackCat : Tu restes pour son discours ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Doc, un petit discours ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet  :*
> 
> DocEvil
> ...



Et voilà C'est encore pour lui


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
> 
> Mado
> ...



Drôle de truc pour un sex toy..
A la limite pour un espoir, peut-être..
(je te le prête bobby)

Merci quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Doc, un petit discours ?


Pourquoi faire ? Poursuivons.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*

PATOCHMAN
Pascalformac
WebOlivier
Julrou 15
Lemmy
lepurfilsdelasagesse
​


Et le gagnant est :

*PATOCHMAN*









​
Effectivement, il en a détruit des sujets, mais souvent, ils étaient encore plus beaux après. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*

OlivierMignard
Golf
gouzigouzi
​


Et le gagnant est :

*gouzigouzi*






​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur admin :*

tomtom
benguilli
​


Et le gagnant est :

*tomtom*









​


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le gagnant est :
> 
> *tomtom*
> 
> ...



L'est pas mort, lui, Tomtom? Moins de 1600 messages et 2 amis...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar  du meilleur modo :*

bobbynountchak
[MGZ] BlackBeru
Macinside
Grug
bompi
Fab'fab
Dos Jones
Nightwalker
yvos
Pascal 77
​

c'est à la longueur de la liste qu'on voit qu'il y en a des lèche bottes dans les votants. 


Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :

*[MGZ] BlackBeru*









*macinside*









*Dos Jones*










​


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le vainqueur est :
> 
> *Khyu*



Pffff, encore un trou du Khyu qui gagne...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> et 2 amis...


Un Suisse et un enfant. Ça compte pas.


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar  des posts les plus intéressants :*
> 
> L'écrieur
> ...



ceci dit l'écrieur gagnait forcément si on comptait les autres pseudos excepté Pascal


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*

BackCat
maousse
Golf
alèm
rezba
​


Et le gagnant est :

*BackCat*









​


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit l'écrieur gagnait forcément si on comptait les autres pseudos excepté Pascal



Tu me casses mon rêve :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Oh putain !!! Ils ne m'epargneront rien !!!
Mais l'intention y est alors je remercie


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*

Amok
Rezba
​
Notons qu'il y a quand même eu 4 votes d'absention... 



Et le gagnant est :

*Amok*









​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le gagnant est :
> 
> *BackCat*
> 
> ...


La charte, c'est son éducation et sa raison de vivre. Et c'est pas donné à tout le monde. :love:


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh putain !!! Ils ne m'epargneront rien !!!
> Mais l'intention y est alors je remercie



Fais pas ta chochote et essuye cette larme.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Bon, maintenant, on passe à ceux qui ont voté pour les précédents gagnants : :rateau:


Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*

Julrou 15
Human Fly
Fredintosh  ben quoi ? 
JPMiss
bobbynountchak
vleroy

​


Et le gagnant est :

*Julrou 15*









​


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bon, maintenant, on passe à ceux qui ont voté pour les précédents gagnants : :rateau:
> 
> 
> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> ...



Et c'est mérité.

Même s'il est la honte de son stéréotype.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Son nomer dens la cattégory
*Lascarre 2 la meyeure ortaugrafe  :*

Nitiel
BackCat
macinside
DocEvil
Toys
Benjamin
LucG
DrFatalis
​


Et le gagnant est :

*DocEvil*









​
A une voix près, c'est mackie et toys qui l'emportaient... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses  :*

Pascal 77
JPMiss
Jugnin
​


Et le gagnant est :

*Pascal 77*









​
Pascal, un petit calembour discours ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des meilleurs vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*

jpmiss
Pascal 77
PonkHead
bobbynountchak
Jugnin
​


Et le gagnant est :

*jpmiss*









​


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bon, maintenant, on passe à ceux qui ont voté pour les précédents gagnants : :rateau:
> 
> 
> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> ...



Ah que oui celui-là je l'ai mérité :style: :style:
Surtout avec WebO :love:  




Nobody a dit:


> Et c'est mérité.
> 
> Même s'il est la honte de son stéréotype.



Voilà...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*

Julrou 15
Pascalformac
renneman
shizel
golf
​


Et le gagnant est :

*Julrou 15*









​

Beau doublé, Julrou ! :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
> 
> Julrou 15
> ...



Héhé. :style: :style:
Et j'ai pas fini de donner des leçons, vous inquiétez pas... :love:


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*

C0rentin
WebO
​


Et le gagnant est :

*C0rentin*







.

​
Avec un nombre record de 19 votes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*

Fab'Fab
sonnyboy
BackCat
bobbynountchak
divoli
​


Et le gagnant est :

*BackCat*









​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*

Ed_the_Head
Supermoquette
Pascalformac
daffyb
Moonwalker
​


Et le gagnant est :

*supermoquette*









​
Ed, désolé, c'est pas encore pour cette année...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Simplement merci et un discours demain plus complet avec un doigt guéri !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le gagnant est :
> 
> *supermoquette*
> 
> ...




C'est vrai qu'il m'a dépanné le jour où je cherchais un smiley pour remplacer l'acronyme détécé

)*(

Un grand merci


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*

sonnyboy
Odré
Ed_the_Head
SMG

​


Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :

*Odré*










*Ed_the_Head*









​


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Simplement merci et un discours demain plus complet avec un doigt guéri !



Tsss...
Ton verre est vide.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Dans la catégorie &#8230;* Lascar  du meilleur modo :*
> 
> Les gagnants sont, ex-aequo
> 
> ...


Ben je suis tout émotionné&#8230; :rose: :rose: :rose:

Pour le discours "I'll be back"&#8230; 

Félicitations à mes co-élus&#8230; &#8230;


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Simplement merci et un discours demain plus complet avec un doigt guéri !



Ca c'est de la bonne téte de vainqueur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tsss...
> Ton verre est vide.



Il se remplit .


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur  :*

PonkHead
tirhum
Grug
Prasath
tomtom
​


Et le gagnant est :

*tirhum*









​


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
> 
> sonnyboy
> ...



Quel beau couple de bras cassés.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur photographe  :*

Human Fly
Alèm
bcommeberenice
jpmiss
Foguenne
macmarco
Tyte Bulle
vleroy
Aladisse

​
Le scrutin était très serré...



Et le gagnant est :

*jpmiss*









​


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2009)

Là je comprends pas.
A part tentative réussie de corruption..


:love:


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*

gribouille/sindé
PATOCHMAN
Julrou 15
melaure
​


Et le gagnant est :

*PATOCHMAN*









​
Il rafle tous les lascars prestigieux ! :style:


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là je comprends pas.
> A part tentative réussie de corruption..
> 
> 
> :love:



Bah, c'est bien connu: on ne prête qu'aux riches.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur banni :*

jojoleretour
LolYangccool
Golf
Shenmue
estomak
Lemmy
​


Et le gagnant est :

*estomak*









​
Tout le monde le regrette.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le gagnant est :
> 
> *Dendrimere*
> 
> ...


C'est mieux comme ça.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*

aCLR
sonnyboy
PATOCHMAN
DockEvil
​


Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :

*DocEvil*










*aCLR*










​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> C'est mieux comme ça.



Ben, fallait voter pour lui !


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
> 
> aCLR
> ...




L'ancien et le nouveau-o-o-o-o


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là je comprends pas.
> A part tentative réussie de corruption..
> 
> 
> :love:



Tu parles, vu la terreur qu'il fait régner dans portfolio, tout le monde a eu les foies de voter pour quelqu'un d'autre.
C'est comme la catégorie des super-modos, l'abstention a failli gagner, le dictateur n'avait qu'un mort pour compétiteur.
Ceci dit, ce n'est que justice qu'il ait un lascar, l'amok.
Savez-vous qu'il était présent à la première cérémonie des Oscars ? En 1929. Il ne faisait pas partie des 270 premiers membres de l'Académie, il était venu en badeau.
Il a pris des photos, mais elles ont été détruites dans le grand incendie des Nouvelles Galeries, sur la Canebière, où elles étaient exposées en 1938. Dommage, sinon il nous les aurait posté pour concurrencer les photos de désert du photographe lauréat.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :
> 
> *DocEvil*
> 
> ...




ex-æquo avec une telle pointure, je lui laisse le discours


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Est nommé dans la catégorie
*Lascar tout court :*

jugnin
​


Et le gagnant est : 

*jugnin*










​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> ex-æquo avec une telle pointure, je lui laisse le discours


Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : *testez* PortfolioHelper 1.0b3 ! Merci. :love:


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Est nommé dans la catégorie
*Lascar du come-back intempestif  :*

TheBigLebowsky
​


Et le gagnant est :

*TheBigLebowsky*









​


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar  des posts les plus intéressants :*
> 
> L'écrieur
> ...





Je ne connais pas ce pascalTTH.
Juré.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Est nommé dans la catégorie
*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*

benjamin
​


Et le gagnant est :

*benjamin*









​
Tiens, je l'ai vu passer, d'ailleurs...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : *testez* PortfolioHelper 1.0b3 ! Merci. :love:



Et avec ça, tu as raté le lascar des meilleurs posts techniques. Comme quoi tes contempteurs sont également des ingrats.


(Mes félicitations pour l'ensemble de ton uvre).
:love:


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Est nommé dans la catégorie
> *Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
> 
> benjamin
> ...



Encore un pseudo multiple je parie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (Mes félicitations pour l'ensemble de ton uvre).
> :love:


Merci mon beau, même si je regrette que Camisol n'ait pas été distingué. Je n'oublie pas son zoo imaginaire.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*

- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?")
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1")
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada")
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée")
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée")
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée")
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée")
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark")
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches")
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent")
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi")
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres")
​


Et le gagnant est :

*Bassman*









​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Tout a fait. Mais trop peu de gens peuvent s'en souvenir... Il n'est plus, c'est ainsi. Mais hommage lui fut rendu  tu l'embrasses de ma part quand tu le croises, Francois


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur avatar :*

TibomonG4
PonkHead
​


Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :

*TibomonG4*










*PonkHead*









​


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
> 
> - Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?")
> ...



D'une courte mouche. 
Mais justice est rendue.


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> D'une courte mouche.
> Mais justice est rendue.



Et dans la gueule, tu veux voir si elle est courte ma manche ?  





Merci tout ça.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

C'est le genre de cérémonie qui propulse son présentateur en tête de posteurs du jour


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar spécial "Ils nous ont quittés cette année" :*

LHO
antoine59

​


Et les gagnants qui ne sont plus là sont :

*LHO*







*antoine59*






​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------
Edit : oups, j'ai oublié les piliers du bar


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merci mon beau, même si je regrette que Camisol n'ait pas été distingué. Je n'oublie pas son zoo imaginaire.





BackCat a dit:


> Tout a fait. Mais trop peu de gens peuvent s'en souvenir... Il n'est plus, c'est ainsi. Mais hommage lui fut rendu  tu l'embrasses de ma part quand tu le croises, Francois




oh oh ! du calme ! Camisol c'est mon épouvantail à moi !!! :love:


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> oh oh ! du calme ! Camisol c'est mon épouvantail à moi !!! :love:




Pas sûr...

(si je peux me permettre)


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pas sûr...
> 
> (si je peux me permettre)



non

(mais je t'aime quand même)


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des meilleurs piliers de bar:*

DocEvil
PATOCHMAN
jpmiss
BackCat
PonkHead
bobbynountchak
​


Et le gagnant est :

*PATOCHMAN*









​


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Edit : oups, j'ai oublié les piliers du bar


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2009)

Non ? je ne peux pas ?

Alors je lui demanderai un arbitrage privé.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar d'honneur, pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*

sonnyboy
DocEvil
Lemmy
Camisol
Roberto Vendez
alèm

​


Et le gagnant est :

*sonnyboy*










​


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

*Lascar de la présentation :*



*fredintosh*











​


----------



## camisol (3 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pas sûr...
> 
> (si je peux me permettre)





alèm a dit:


> non
> 
> (mais je t'aime quand même)



Qu'ils sont mignons.
Je ne suis pas un objet sexuel, nonobstant.
Mais j'étais l'épouvantail de celle pour qui j'étais l'épouvantail.


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> *Lascar de la présentation :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec une standing ovation, s'il vous plait!


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> *Lascar de la présentation :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut le dire !


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2009)

camisol a dit:


> &#8230;


Des fois, ça fait du bien de remonter le temps


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Voilà, la cérémonie est terminée,
bravo à tous les gagnants  ,
honte à tous les perdants  ,
et merci à tous les votants  . 




​



aCLR a dit:


> *Lascar de la présentation :*
> 
> 
> 
> *fredintosh*


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le gagnant est :
> 
> *sonnyboy*
> 
> ...


Et maintenant, je suggère que nous tombions tous le futal.


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et maintenant, je suggère que nous tombions tous le futal.



Allez, on s'emboite. ©


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Allez, on s'emboite. ©


Passe devant, on te suit. :love:


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2009)

Remarquez que la forme du trophée réalisé par aCLR up n'est pas dénuée d'utilité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2009)

Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :

*TibomonG4*










*PonkHead*









C'est un grand honneur pour moi de partager ce Lascar du meilleur avatar avec PonkHead, artiste reconnu pour son talent d'une fraîcheur remarquable   Je le complimente par ailleurs pour cette distinction qui nous place, unis, sous le signe d'une égale félicité.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est un grand honneur pour moi de partager ce Lascar du meilleur avatar avec PonkHead, artiste reconnu pour son talent d'une fraîcheur remarquable   Je le complimente par ailleurs pour cette distinction qui nous place, unis, sous le signe d'une égale félicité.


Oui, et bien allez donc faire vos cochonneries dans votre groupe privé.


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Remarquez que la forme du trophée réalisé par aCLR up n'est pas dénuée d'utilité.



Ouaip. Une bonne recrue, aCLR mais adepte du subliminal... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> ...unis, sous le signe d'une égale félicité.



Héhé.. J'avais lu "d'une égale féminité".


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Héhé.. J'avais lu "d'une égale féminité".


Ah ! Moi, "d'une égale fellation".
Comme je sais le Ponk zoophile....


----------



## Becomeback (3 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar spécial "Ils nous ont quittés cette année" :*
> 
> LHO
> ...




Un bel hommage!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> adepte du subliminal...



Je ne sais pas si je peux dire ce que j'ai lu :rose: :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

Becomeback a dit:


> Un bel hommage!


Oh ! un faux nioub !


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je peux dire ce que j'ai lu :rose: :love:



Séminal?

Subfécal?


----------



## giga64 (3 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est un grand honneur pour moi de partager ce Lascar du meilleur avatar avec PonkHead, artiste reconnu pour son talent d'une fraîcheur remarquable   Je le complimente par ailleurs pour cette distinction qui nous place, unis, sous le signe d'une égale félicité.



Ouhaou...   trop bien écrit. Je change mon vote


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2009)

Merci à Atlante pour la mise en lice ainsi qu'à C0rentin, divoli et DeepDark pour leur voix. 

:rose: Comme je ne suis pas là depuis très longtemps, c'est un peu normal que pas grand monde ne me connaisse surtout que je suis principalement dans les topcis sur le matériel (surtout MacBook, MacBook Air et MacBook Pro), dans la partie switch et un peu dans le forum OS X... Et finalement assez rarement ailleurs.

Je n'avais pas suivi ce topic (peu de temps libre dernièrement) et donc pas voté... Félicitations aux gagnants. 

PS : C'est déjà syma d'être nominé.


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et le gagnant est :
> 
> *jugnin*
> 
> ...




Bonjour. Merci pour ce lascar tout court. Une demie vie de travail en dilettante enfin à moitié récompensée. 

Je me permettrai juste de remettre un lascar post-concours, suite aux récalamations des professionnels de la santé.

Aussi, décerne-je le *lascar de l'escarre macgeneration* à :

*mamyblue*










​​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

Mouais.
C'est truqué cette cérémonie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*

Fab'Fab
macinside
khyu
bobbynountchak
Amok
​


Et le vainqueur est :

*Khyu*









​

Merci c'est cool.
Je voudrais remercier tout ceux qui n'ont pas cru en moi.
Ceux qui ne m'ont pas aidés.  
Merci à ma famille, mes amis, René le SDF qui m'a toujours fourni une garde robe au top et Elmut, mon doudou.

On se poudre le pif maintenant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et le vainqueur est :
> 
> *Khyu*




C'est bien ce que je disais :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Jalouse !


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur dessinateur  :*
> 
> PonkHead
> ...


Merci, merci...
14 litres de café, 5 pinceaux, 25 crayons à mine sèche, 12 gommes, 2 tubes de gouache, 3 blocs de papier 200g, 20 heures de scan... 
Auront été nécessaires pour arriver à ce "titre"... 
(quelques cdb et MP de jalou(ses)x en prime; peux pas contenter tout le monde...  )

Vous remarquerez au passage que _La Horde_© truste pas mal de ces "récompenses" !...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Puisqu'on te dit qu'on est des casse-couilles nuisibles bordel !!!! Tu comprends pas tout toi, hein ?
> Pff


Trouves toi une signature, toi, feignasse !...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie : *Lascar  du meilleur modo :*​
Et les gagnants sont, ex-aequo :

*[MGZ] BlackBeru*

*macinside*

*Dos Jones*








​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Comme tout bon discours les meilleurs sont les plus courts 

Je voudrais remercier ceux qui m'ont permis être récompensé hier soir 

Merci à Pascal77 qui m'a entraîné dans l'aventure MacGé, à ceux qui m'ont fait confiance ainsi qu'à mes divers autres co-modos avec qui je forme équipe 

Merci aussi à tous les posteurs des forums techniques, où je sévis , pour l'aide qu'ils nous apportent aussi 

Voili, voilou


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Trouves toi une signature, toi, feignasse !...



C'est un casse-nuisible couillu, ça, mesdames !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Chuis pas inspiré. Puis si c'est pour qu'on me l'efface comme mes messages visiteurs, je vois pas l'intérêt en fait


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous remarquerez au passage que _La Horde_© truste pas mal de ces "récompenses" !...



J'ai pas osé créer une catégorie "Meilleur groupe social"... çà aurait été encore un trophée pour la Horde ©  :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai pas osé créer une catégorie "Meilleur groupe social"... çà aurait été encore un trophée pour la Horde ©  :love:


Ouais !...
Rien que des _Amis du Bon Goût_...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Tout d'abord je tenais à remercier Fredintosh pour l'initiative des Lascars .

Ensuite je remercie tous les généreux donateurs de coups de boule qui m'ont permis d'obtenir cette statuette et qui me permettent de donner plus de coups de boule et surtout plus fort.

Je remercie les participants et tous les votants qui ont pris part à ce trip 

Pour finir je remercie encore ! Ma mère, mon père, mon frère et ma soeur (non là je déconne).

Merci MacG !

J'ai offert ma banane à ma mère.

En 2010 on remet ça ? .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
> 
> PATOCHMAN
> ...






fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
> 
> gribouille/sindé
> ...




:style: :style: :king: 


Ça vallait quand même le coup de rentrer du Mexique pour voir ça... Kof kof kof...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Félicitations mon patoch' !!  Maintenant, prends ton temps, et va regarder le SAV


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar des meilleurs piliers de bar:*
> 
> DocEvil
> ...



Je ne dirai qu'un mot, qui d'ailleurs n'est pas de moi : 
"Le prix s'oublie, la qualité reste"

:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

N'empêche, belle brochette 
Soit ce forum n'est peuplé que de suce-boules, soit on n'est pas si nuisibles que ça 

Ce qui me fait peur, c'est que c'est peut-être un peu des deux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
> 
> PATOCHMAN
> ...



Joie ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Chers amis,
C'est avec grande émotion que je ne reçois, comme je l'avais espéré, aucun lascar Macgénération. Il eut été facile de créer un lascar de l'insignifiance, mais je m'y suis refusé, pour le respect de mon intégrité et de mon indépendance. Je n'espérais rien, et je l'ai eu !
Voilà donc le couronnement de près de 4800 posts sans saveurs si ce n'est celle de l'odeur de transpirations sous les aisselles qui siet à notre jeune génération, le défilement des titres pour finalement revenir à celui qui me va le mieux, nouveau membre, le changement permanent d'avatar cotoneux. 
Vous m'avez compris ! Vive le Newbyeland libre ! iPantoufle outragé, iPantoufle martyrisé, mais iPantoufle libéré de cette sorte de cérémonie de cooptation de ceux qui auraient le droit d'incarner mac génération.
Camarades insignifiants, le MacGénération de demain n'est pas a eux, mais le monde de demain nous appartient !
Je mesure non sans un certain vertige le devoir qui m'incombe : témoigner constamment de la présence de non primés, non cooptés dans le cercle si fermé des posteurs émérites. Je me sure ma responsabilité. La pente est rude, la côte est ardue, mais la pentecôte nous l'avons récupérée.
Ce n'est qu'un début !
Debout, les damnés des lascars !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Tu sais, y'a un groupe social pour toi.
Ça ferait plaisir à tout le monde (les "cooptés" surtout ) que tu ailles faire la paire de deux là-bas avec le créateur, et si ça tombe, en plus tu vas trouver la voie de la piété.

C'est pas bioutifoul tout ça ?

:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne dirai qu'un mot, qui d'ailleurs n'est pas de moi :
> "Le prix s'oublie, la qualité reste"
> 
> :style: :style: :style:



Les défauts aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Chers amis,
> C'est avec grande émotion que je ne reçois, comme je l'avais espéré, aucun lascar Macgénération. Il eut été facile de créer un lascar de l'insignifiance, mais je m'y suis refusé, pour le respect de mon intégrité et de mon indépendance. Je n'espérais rien, et je l'ai eu !
> Voilà donc le couronnement de près de 4800 posts sans saveurs si ce n'est celle de l'odeur de transpirations sous les aisselles qui siet à notre jeune génération, le défilement des titres pour finalement revenir à celui qui me va le mieux, nouveau membre, le changement permanent d'avatar cotoneux.
> Vous m'avez compris ! Vive le Newbyeland libre ! iPantoufle outragé, iPantoufle martyrisé, mais iPantoufle libéré de cette sorte de cérémonie de cooptation de ceux qui auraient le droit d'incarner mac génération.
> ...




on s'en fout...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Blablabal





julrou 15 a dit:


> on s'en fout


Qu'on leur arrache les burnes !


----------



## camisol (4 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merci mon beau, même si je regrette que Camisol n'ait pas été distingué. Je n'oublie pas son zoo imaginaire.


Vois-tu, depuis que le fétichiste que je suis est retombé loin de sa limite numéraire, il me passe parfois par la tête d'en écrire une nouvelle page.
Il y aurait une lémurerie, pour caser tous les fainéants du bulbe qui m'impressionnent plus par leur insignifiance que par leur présence.
Il y aurait aussi quantité de singes sans nom.
Et puis, il faudrait que je réécrive certains portraits.
Toi, par exemple, serais-tu toujours un taureau ?

Et il faudrait que je donne une place toute spéciale aux hyènes et aux chacaux.
Que je travaille mon précis de zoologie, pour trouver de nouvelles espèces.
Que je m'intéresse à ceux que je ne connais pas.
C'est un dur labeur.
Et je n'ai plus d'insomnies.
C'est embêtant.
Et ça ne m'assurerait même pas 120 posts...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar  du meilleur modo :*
> 
> bobbynountchak
> ...



(Discours le lendemain de la remise des trophées, je vois d'ici arriver les blagues sur les Suisses  )


Donc, c'est avec une certaine surprise et un grand plaisir que je reçois ce lascar du meilleur modo. Lascar partagé avec mon estimé collègue Dos Jones (qui contrairement à moi, est efficace, lui  ) 
Enfin, bref, tout ça pour dire que, puisqu'a priori mon style de modération actuel semble apprécié par la populace, Bassman continuera à assurer l'intégralité du taf dans le forum jeux. Continue comme ça mon chou, t'es parfait ! Moi je pars me tirer des flûtes aux Bahamas :love:


(Par contre je ne connais pas ce monsieur Macinside, vous êtes sûrs qu'il existe? et il serait modo en plus !!?  )


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar  du meilleur modo :*​*http://forums.macg.co/membres/-mgz-black-beru.html*
> 
> 
> ...



merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Je voulais remercier ma maman sans qui je ne serais rien.




Merci maman, sans toi je ne serais rien.




J'ai gagné quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai gagné quoi ?





Ça à poser sur ton bureau


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2009)

On a le droit de l'offrir à sa maman ?

J'en profite pour remercier également la maman de PonkHead, sans qui je ne serais rien de moins.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> merci :love:



:mouais:

Mais qui êtes vous madame?


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

[MGZ] Black Beru;5088160 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Mais qui êtes vous madame?


Un "truc" égaré dans les méandres du net, sûrement...
D'toute façon, on ne comprend jamais rien à ce qu'il écrit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Les défauts aussi



Ta Mémé!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Bon, l'heure du bilan, qui c'est qu'a tombé le futal dans l'histoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bon, l'heure du bilan, qui c'est qu'a tombé le futal dans l'histoire ?


Quelqu'un peut lui répondre _vraiment_&#8230; s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut lui répondre _vraiment_&#8230; s'il vous plaît ?


 
Faudrait un Service Après Vente sur ces forums !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bon, l'heure du bilan, qui c'est qu'a tombé le futal dans l'histoire ?


Ta gueule.


BackCat a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut lui répondre _vraiment_ s'il vous plaît ?


Service.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Clair et concis.

Nickel 

Tu parles le Khyu maintenant ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Non, je ne détruirai pas ce sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Clair et concis.
> 
> Nickel
> 
> Tu parles le Khyu maintenant ?


Sur les conseils toujours avisés de benjamin (qu'il soit trois fois béni), je m'efforce de m'adapter au niveau de compréhension des usagers.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sur les conseil toujours avisés de benjamin (qu'il soit béni), je m'efforce de m'adapter au niveau de compréhension des usagers.



ouai, ben il y a beaucoup trop de mots là par exemple...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2009)

C'est avec la plus grande émotion que je fais un come-back intempestif pour vous remercier de tout coeur de mon "lascar" obtenu de main de maître grâce à quelques aller-retours savamment orchestrés...:rateau:
Je partage ce "lascar" de bonne grâce avec tous ceux qui m'ont permis de réaliser ces quelques chefs d'oeuvre tout en vous assurant de ma plus grande gratitude.
En effet, en tant que grand prématuré (souvenez-vous !), je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de gagner quoi que ce soit, depuis le concours de zizi en maternelle jusqu'au concours de celui qui pisse le plus loin durant les études secondaires.
D'ailleurs, j'ai de nouveau relevé le gant hier soir (à défaut de pouvoir relever autre chose !) et à mon grand désespoir, je constate que les charentaises mettent beaucoup de temps à sécher par ce temps humide...
Désespéré, j'ai essayé de retrouver mes vieux "nara-kiri kits" pour en finir avec mon existence pitoyable (les plus anciens comprendront !) mais malheureusement, ils sont rouillés ! ...avec la chance que j'ai en ce moment, j'arriverai encore à choper un tétanos fulgurant au lieu du tête-à-queue tant espéré... arf !!!!!:rateau:
Bref, je lève ma Leffe à votre santé et à votre bonheur et je vous quitte ... pour mieux revenir un de ces jours, bien entendu !
Je vous aime, bande de nases !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> à mon grand désespoir, je constate que les charentaises mettent beaucoup de temps à sécher par ce temps humide...



Je sais pas si je dois le prendre pour moi ou quoi:sleep:


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2009)

Mesdames et messieurs

Mon discours sera bref : j'ai toujours honni les récompenses, les concours et les honneurs.
Les abstentionnistes étant bannis, nous pouvons dès à présent passer au bar : la prochaine tournée est la mienne ! 

Lorsque tout le monde sera saoul comme un DocEvil, tout ceci n'aura plus beaucoup d'importance !:rateau:


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2009)

bon, on baise quand sinon ?


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2009)

Bah, maintenant !


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vous aime, bande de nases !!!!!!!:love:


Et c'est bien réciproque, bande de nases à toi tout seul


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2009)

Sont nommés dans la catégorie
*Lascar des meilleures blagues foireuses  :*

Pascal 77
JPMiss
Jugnin
​


Et le gagnant est :

*Pascal 77*










​
Pascal, un petit calembour discours ?

&#8230;

Vous connaissez celle du fou qui repeint son plafond ?

Bon, sans rire (quoi que &#8230; )

Je tiens ici à remercier du fond du c&#339;ur tous ceux qui n'ont pas voté pour moi, mais aussi Dos Jones, que j'ai entraîné dans l'aventure MacGe, et qui ne m'en veut même pas (c'est dire s'il n'est pas rancunier :rateau, Tibo et Roberto, pour leur indéfectible soutien à mon humour glacé et sophistiqué (© M.Gotlib ), Benjamin, parce que c'est le chef, et qu'il faut toujours caresser le chef dans le sens du poil &#8230; Hum &#8230; Bon, d'accord, là, c'est un mauvais exemple :rose:, Bobbynountchack, pour m'avoir bien fait rigoler avec ses problèmes de robinets (comment ça, ça te poursuit, mon p'tit Bobby ), avec mes plus plates excuses à ceux, si nombreux, que j'ai oublié.

Allez, une ch'tite dernière qui vient de me venir (en pensant à Web'O, allez savoir pourquoi ), pour la route :

Vous savez pourquoi les suisses (suissesses, j'aime pas trop, ça sonne pas terrible, je trouve) font les meilleures habilleuses ?

Non ?

Parce que les suisses, helvètes :sick:

Note pour les organisateurs : Fred, pour le chèque, on fait comme d'hab, tu me le mets "au porteur" !


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note pour les organisateurs : Fred, pour le chèque, on fait comme d'hab, tu me le mets "au porteur" !



Heu... vois-ça avec Benjamin.  :rateau:


----------

